# Cracker Jack (Copper's pesky little brother)



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is probably near Jack's birthday. I found him 02/07/2007 and he was about 8 - 9 weeks old.
He was starved, full of worms and had rickets. His right front leg still looks bad, but he had no problem running, jumping and going on trail rides.

I was only going to keep him until I found him a good home......
All my other dogs have been adult rescues. Jack was an amazingly easy puppy and loved Copper from the start. 

He is obviously part Bassett, but anybody's guess abut the rest. He is about 4.5' from nose to tip of tail, about 15" tall and 45 pounds.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is precious! He looks like a Doxi/Basset mix. I love his legs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's too big for Doxi/Bassett I believe, but I am not really "up" on any breeds. I thought he was a dappled dachsund (sp?) when I found him because of the merle coloring. A friend had to point out the size of his feet to clue me in.

He is almost the size of a bassett, but his chest is not as deep and his ears are too high up on his head. He sure has a big hound bay and absolutely loves to raise sand at the woods critters around our house.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

What a cutie! I love his feet!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Miscellaneous pics. 
1. Dog tired after a long trail ride last year 
2. the cat is "bruiser". Jack brought him home from the woods the first summer I believe. they have been best friends ever since.
3. that was a really long ride Mom!
4. Jack and copper on a trail ride last spring. His ears look like Nestor on that one.:

He looks funny, but I love him just the same.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I personally think he is absolutely adorable! Maybe a standard (is there such a thing) Doxie mixed with Basset? That profile view of him looks really Doxie to me.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

what a cutie!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, there is such a thing! And the weight is about right.



> Weight of the standard size is usually between 16 and 32 pounds.


http://www.akc.org/breeds/dachshund/


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

He's adorable, and I agree with Doxi/Bassett cross. Forty-five pounds would be about right for that mix. How cute that he brought home a kitty as his own pet


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll try to get another profile view. If there is a standard doxie maybe he is that and not Bassett? He is a little roman nosed.

I "stole" him from somewhere, but won't tell the previous owner that. He was in jail at the time and I don't know if anyonw was taking care of Jack.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a cutie.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

He is so cute!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

DH thinks Jack is "hideous". He told me that again tonight.
Of course I think DH likes to aggravate me and I shall ignore his opinion.

Jack's head is a little big for his body, but overall I think he is cute.

When he gets excited (by someone petting him, a treat or one of the cats deigning to play with him) he wiggles so hard his head almost touches his tail and that is saying something!

His eyes are the prettiest part of him. I read that Doxie's have almond shaped eyes. Hmmmmm. maybe he does have some doxie in him.

Mostly heinz 57 mutt, but he is a sweetheart. Copper would prefer to be an only child though.:uhoh:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He is very cute!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

If it weren't for the legs and feet - I wouldn't see much Bassett in him... But whatever he is, he is adorable, and I can tell he is a wonderful addition to your family


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

After looking at the dachsunds I believe his face and head does look more like them than Bassetts, but he sure is big for a doxie cross.

His feet are as big as my hand!

Oh well, he's my cute little buddy and I will never know what he really is.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

He does look like a standard doxie. We have one and his face looks like are Penny's. Happy b-day. He's a cutie!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm bumping this up. Jack now has some big feet to fill. We shall see if he is up to it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so glad you bumped this! I have never seen this thread. Jack was a really cute puppy  Great photos. I see so many people up here with adopted rescues from down south and get asked what I think he or she might be. Doesn't really matter I say, looks like you have a great friend there.

And Jack certainly does have some mighty big shoes to fill.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, he is certainly a cutie-pie. I remember seeing pics of him before but I have to say again how adorable he is. I especially love the ones of him with the cats. What a sweetie...

There's probably a "big feet to fill - good thing he has big paws" joke here but I won't go there yet.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper graciously raised Jack and Jack paid him back by always biting at Copper's front feet.:doh:

A friend went trail riding with us a couple of years ago and said "There's been a really big dog up here, or maybe a coyote". I told her to check out Jack's feet. We were up the mountain all the time and left our mark everywhere.

I repost the copper and jack picture from work later so it is larger. If you look closely you can see that baby Jack's feet are almost as big as Copper's.

I had a golden when I got Copper as a charity case and it sure helped to have Copper around to help me heal from losing Chance. Jack will help me heal from losing Copper.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you thought about getting Jack's DNA done? I'm thinking of doing it with Ranger - it might be neat to see exactly what Jack "is"!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Have you thought about getting Jack's DNA done? I'm thinking of doing it with Ranger - it might be neat to see exactly what Jack "is"!


It might just burn up the machinery.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha! Well, I love seeing all the pics of him - he is just too adorable for words.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's also up to about 19" - 20" at the wither and 48 - 50lbs. He is not fond of the tape measure so it is a little hard to get good measurements.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> It might just burn up the machinery.


I would love to see the DNA on Jack....
1 % golden
1 % lab
1 % husky
1 % poodle
1 % bassett 
1 % mouse ;-)
1 % beagle
1 % great dane --- it's where he gets his feet
1 % irish setter
1 % doodle something
I could go on....but Jack sure is 100 % cute


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jack sure is a cutie!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

janine said:


> I would love to see the DNA on Jack....
> 1 % golden
> 1 % lab
> 1 % husky
> ...


janine - that is toooo cute. Jack might have a little skunk in him too since he seems to have an unfortunate liking for them.:yuck:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

With those big doe eyes, I think he is also all dear


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> With those big doe eyes, I think he is also all dear


Ignutah - You got it in one guess.
His eyes are his prettiest feature and he sure is a dear.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jack will help with that hole in your heart. Copper, having raised him, likely taught him well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been thinking about things quite a bit lately.
I am working with my mare to see if I can train her to be the good trail buddy Cotton was. Time will tell. Right now I would be seriously hurt if I took her out by herself, but Cotton took time to train and bond with as well.
If she does not work out or is too lonesome and I get another horse, I will get one that is smooth enough and strong enough to go 25/30/50 miles. I've wanted to do endurance and although Cotton had the willpower and physical ability his trot was so awful I couldn't go more than 12 miles.

I have never asked more of my dogs than to get along with everyone else on old mcdonald's farm.

Here is the real question.......

Should I start Jack in agility?:doh:::uhoh:
I thought about trying for Best in Breed, but couldn't decide on just which breed.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh I don't know about that--how's about the "Cutest" breed?

He'd fit in really well in that one.



SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

What harm could it do if you try agility with Jack.
He is SO ADORABLE-just a precious little guy!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jack is cute and sweet SJ
and Karen - I was joking about agility.
Can you just see that long body taking out every pole in the weave????????? He would also have trouble with a jump over 6" high I believe. He would probably excel in the tunnel though.

I am trying to convince him that he is a mama's boy and should be up for snuggling at any time, but he has his own interests. Sigh.

I cannot remember if Copper got so attached me with age or if he always was that way. I hope that with more time Jack and I will become closer.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Jack is a very cute guy, that is bursting with character! I so hope that he becomes a snuggler to help his mommy get through a rough patch. I know that your Copper and Cotton are so proud of your courage and strength. You are such an amazing mommy! Your losses have really affected me because your Copper, so much reminds me of our Max. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was searching for something on the computer (and now I forget what!) and found the flyer I created when I first found Jack. I was trying to find him a home..... that lasted about one week.

Jack and I have become a lot closer in the last year. I just had a hard time with all of the changes in my life last year and it took time to begin to recover. Jack is now recognized at Arby's as a regular and we hang out a lot.

Here are more puppy pics. He sure has changed a LOT, but I am not used to puppies either so it was all a surprise.
Oops - I did the water bowl twice.:doh: Copper sure was tolerant for a shelter reject who "was a biter and anti-social" when I got him. It definitely makes me aware that many shelter workers have no training and no clue either. Unfortunately many dogs don't get to prove their assessment wrong.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Love, love, love these pictures of Jack -- baby Jack and Copper, both so cute!!!!! Thanks for posting them Teresa.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love this one especially.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the pictures, especially the last one. Jack is sure a doll and these "rescues" are just the best! You are a Saint again Teresa. Your ability to love shows so much.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great photos, he is just a little love! Happy Birthday, Jack, you are adorable!:smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I say there is some shepherd mix, in there.


----------

